# I was shocked



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

The inspector wanted me to run 2-1/2" PVC for the vent??? 
They make 2-1/2" pipe that's new to me and my supply houses lol...


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Yes they make 2 1/5" pvc pipe, its used commonly in irrigation system. Never heard for a vent.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm sure it's tala red to the fixture units and vent lengths, 2 1/2" Exists but tough to find. Jump up to 3" and you'll be fine. It's probably the correct pipe size with calculation.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

I've never seen 2.5" in residential plumbing..
I said I'll bump it up to 3"
I think the inspectors do everything out here. Framing, electric, insulation. They don't do any type of gas inspections. Gas lines, of any sort


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Pipe is available but I have never seen drainage fittings in 21/2. Tell the inspector to go smoke a big fat one and put it all in 3 in.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

how young is the inspector??? 

and where did he come up with that idea...??


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

They were green..
I went down to town hall to talk with them about it.. They said it says it in the code book..there were 2 inspectors..I called 2 supply house right in front of them and asked them if they have 2.5" PVC. Lol.. Not even in there computers.. Never seen it.. Long story short I passed my inspection..


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

2.5" is used in our calculations for drainage/vent but it's easier like others have said to just jump up to 3" . They make 1.5" cast iron but you probably won't see it very often at all because it is more expensive than 2" cast iron. Same goes for 5" cast iron, easier to just jump to 6" .


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Freakin inspectors

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## CT18 (Sep 18, 2012)

I just finished drawing the siphonic roof drain system for a GM paint facility with about 500' of 2 1/2" sch. 40 PVC. I also have a bunch of 3" x 2 1/2" eccentric reducers on the system.

Spears makes them and i think we order them through Ferguson.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

plumbdrum said:


> Freakin inspectors <SNIP>
> 
> Again any good inspector knows that pipe in measured by it's I.D. Hence
> 2" is 2-1/2" to a lousy inspector with no trade experience.
> ...


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> Freakin inspectors
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Damn inspectors, right plumbdrum? Do you know if is any inspector around here?


----------

